#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Продление жизни.

## Вадим Асадулин

Первый в мире митинг за радикальное продление жизни пройдет в Москве 24 сентября.
В субботу, 24 сентября в 14:00 сторонники научно-технического прогресса выйдут на Площадь Революции в центре Москвы на первый в мире митинг за радикальное продление жизни, чтобы заявить – радикальное продление жизни стало необходимостью.
Сто пятьдесят тысяч человек в день погибают от болезней связанных со старением, старение, кроме того, является основной в мире причиной инвалидизации. Результаты опытов по увеличению средней и максимальной продолжительности жизни модельных животных (мыши - увеличение жизни в 2,5 раза и организмов (дрожжи - увеличение жизни в 15 раз, нематоды - увеличение жизни в 10 раз) в последние годы, например в рамках проекта www.mprize.org, а также обнаружение феномена пренебрежимого старения у многих животных и организмов позволяют надеяться, что успехи науки вскоре позволят замедлить или отменить старение (достичь эффекта пренебрежимого старения и для человека). Но борьба со старением идет не достаточно быстро, считают устроители митинга : "исследования в этой области должны быть проведены быстро и эффективно, а замалчивать эту тему или отшучиваться от нее – преступно", большинство людей про нее даже не знают.
По словам члена Координационного совета РТД Данилы Медведева: «Митинг открывает новый этап решительной и бескомпромиссной борьбы против смерти и за жизнь. Каждый житель России должен узнать о том шансе, который у него появился благодаря развитию биотехнологий и других наук. Почти во всех основополагающих юридических документах – от Всеобщей декларации прав человека до Конституции РФ – сказано, что право на жизнь – первейшее право человека. К сожалению, это право лишь в малой степени подкрепляется возможностями государства и общества. Но в современном мире значимость какой-либо ценности вплотную зависит от объема человеческих и финансовых вложений в данную область. Разговоры о ценности жизни – пустые слова, если на это не тратятся деньги. А о возможности радикального продления жизни не оповещены в достаточной мере ни власти, ни население!»
На митинге будут выступать ведущие деятели российского трансгуманизма: Данила Медведев – футуролог, ведущий «Программы на будущее» на канале Россия-2, Михаил Батин – глава фонда «Наука за продление жизни» и директор научного центра высоких технологий МФТИ, Валерия Прайд – основатель первой в России криофирмы «КриоРус», Андрей Тропилло – советский и российский рок-продюсер («Кино», «Аквариум», «Машина времени», «Алиса»), Александр Никонов – известный писатель, многократно поднимавший темы продления жизни и в целом трансгуманизма в своих книгах, автор книги «Формула бессмертия: на пути к неизбежному». Организатор митинга – общественная организация «Российское трансгуманистическое движение» при поддержке фонда «Наука за продление жизни». Митинг согласован с московскими властями.
http://ru.wikinews.org/w/index.php?t...8F&redirect=no

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.09.2011)

----------


## Secundus

если одни будут жить долго, то другие не родятся

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2011), Дмитрий Белов (04.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Отчего ж не родятся, родятся. А если учесть, что мы и так каждое мгновение рождаемся другими, то это вообще не проблема  :Smilie: 
Другой вопрос, что продление жизни решит одни проблемы и создаст другие, и самсара от этого не исчерпается.

----------

Ersh (15.10.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.10.2011)

----------


## Neroli

Чем больше человек живет, тем выше вероятность "подцепить" рак. Человечество будет не от старости умирать, а в страшных корчах. А еще одни родятся, другие не умрут и начнутся войны за ресурсы. Давайте продадим этот сюжет в Голливуд? Узнаем еще много интересных вариантов развития событий.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2011), Kit (23.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.10.2011), Тант (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Один из моих переводов с английского на эту тему:
http://www.zhongyi.ru/forum/viewtopi...=4765&start=25

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сто пятьдесят тысяч человек в день погибают от болезней связанных со старением, старение, кроме того, является основной в мире причиной инвалидизации.


И вообще старение приводит к смерти в ряде случаев. Только при чем тут буддизм?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2011), Eternal Jew (23.09.2011), Kit (23.09.2011), Буль (24.09.2011), Кузьмич (18.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.10.2011), Федор Ф (23.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Только при чем тут буддизм?


А просто в мире есть много странных людей, пытающихся "облагодетельствовать" человечество не менее странными методами. Как правило, они очень увлечены своими идеями и очень активны. Так что просто считайте, что вышеприведенный страстный призыв к счастью путем продления сансары публикуется на правах рекламы.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2011), Аминадав (26.09.2011), Тао (16.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И вообще старение приводит к смерти в ряде случаев. Только при чем тут буддизм?


Буддизм не имеет отношения к старению и смерти?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (23.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Буддизм не имеет отношения к старению и смерти?


Хм-м. Как правило, в мире Линукса Вам бы ответили так: *~$ man buddhism*  :Smilie: 

Буддизм просто констатирует факт, что всё составное - непостоянно и что есть страдание, включающее в себя в том числе и такие процессы, как старение и смерть. 

Но буддизм не делает попыток обеспечить живым существам счастливую "вечную" (или невероятно длительную) жизнь, особенно за счет - см. выше - "митингов сторонников научно-технического прогресса". Как говорит мой один замечательный лама: "Вместо того, чтобы латать это старое одряхлевшее тело не лучше ли сменить его на хорошее новое".  :Smilie: 

Поэтому если Вы лично причисляете себя к "буддистам", то, наверное, знаете о том, что "выше крыши", как говорится не прыгнуть - какие кармические заслуги наработал в прошлом - то и получил в будущем. 

Этот глобальный принцип касается и продолжительности жизни в том числе. И никакими ухищрениями НТР "отменить старение" (см. цитату у топикстартера), а равно как и смерть нельзя. Утверждать обратное ("все составное постоянно" или "есть что-то неизменное и обладающее собственной "независимой"  сутью) - значит заниматься самообманом, либо пропагандой небуддийских учений.

А митинги, подобные этому, устраивают люди с очень большим эго, которое им услужливо подсказывает: "как же это Я(!), такой красивый и умный, когда-то постарею и умру?! Нет... надо что-то срочно делать!" - То есть это менталитет граждан (см. списочек выше),   :Smilie:  которые не знакомы с буддийским мировоззрением в принципе. ERGO - сама публикация этой новости на БФ никакого отношения к "буддизму" и не имеет.




> Оно может и не по-буддийски, но присутствующие вряд ли были б против себе пару десятков накинуть


Тань, а это смотря в каком возрасте. Если в очень юном (посмотрел на фотографию кстати) - то да... очень даже все не против... А если лет в 70-80 "накинуть" еще парочку десятков - то вряд ли кто-то бы согласился, разве что люди, которые до боли держатся за свое бренное тело (читай - "эго").

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2011), Joy (23.09.2011), Артем Тараненко (23.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.10.2011), Федор Ф (23.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

Радикальные методы в России -

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как говорит мой один замечательный лама: "Вместо того, чтобы латать это старое одряхлевшее тело не лучше ли сменить его на хорошее новое".


Ай, молодца. Видно, что искушенный трансмигратор.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ай, молодца. Видно, что искушенный трансмигратор.


Я полагаю, что вставить свои "пять копеек" не по теме может любой из участников этого форума. А вот дорасти до уровня ламы, который это сказал - вряд ли...  :Smilie: 

А по существу - есть что добавить? Или просто "мимо шли"?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Буддизм не имеет отношения к старению и смерти?


Я так понимаю. что речь шла не про старение и смерть, а про митинг, если вы. конечно, читали  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Оно может и не по-буддийски, но присутствующие вряд ли были б против себе пару десятков накинуть =)


...стоя на митинге. Ага  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Дааа.... Для начала хотел продемонстрировать технократический подход к этой проблеме западного ума, а потом перейти к Традициям. Статью, на которую я дал ссылку изначально выкладывать здесь не стал, т. к. она была на английском языке. Почитайте обсудим.

----------


## Джигме

> Как говорит мой один замечательный лама: "Вместо того, чтобы латать это старое одряхлевшее тело не лучше ли сменить его на хорошее новое".


Знаем знаем про такую практику, сын Марпы лоцавы помнится ее применил когда внезапно умер.  :Smilie:  Только вот когда я поговорил с одним монахом об этой тайной практике он мне сказал что сей час вряд ли найдется наставник который в открытую скажет что обладает ее реализацией. Есть и еще одна загвоздка, для того чтобы сменить старое тело на новое красивое и здоровое это новое сначала нужно найти :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Буддизм не имеет отношения к старению и смерти?


Я не буддист. Более 20 лет занимаюсь Тибетской Медициной беспристрастно, как врач и материалист. Думал, что в лице буддистов найду благодарных собеседников, которые смогут от меня что-то узнать о Тибетской Медицине, а я о буддизме.

----------

Майя П (24.09.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Знаем знаем про такую практику, сын Марпы лоцавы помнится ее применил когда внезапно умер.  Только вот когда я поговорил с одним монахом об этой тайной практике он мне сказал что сей час вряд ли найдется наставник который в открытую скажет что обладает ее реализацией. Есть и еще одна загвоздка, для того чтобы сменить старое тело на новое красивое и здоровое это новое сначала нужно найти


В это ещё нужно поверить.

----------


## Майя П

> Я не буддист. Более 20 лет занимаюсь Тибетской Медициной беспристрастно, как врач и материалист. Думал, что в лице буддистов найду благодарных собеседников, которые смогут от меня что-то узнать о Тибетской Медицине, а я о буддизме.


Его Святейшество Еши Лодой Римпоче летом говорил что существует три способа продления жизни: практика Будды Амитабхи, практика начитывания мантры "Белозонтичная Тара" и практика Будды Медицины

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Знаем знаем про такую практику, сын Марпы лоцавы помнится ее применил когда внезапно умер. Только вот когда я поговорил с одним монахом об этой тайной практике он мне сказал что сей час вряд ли найдется наставник который в открытую скажет что обладает ее реализацией. Есть и еще одна загвоздка, для того чтобы сменить старое тело на новое красивое и здоровое это новое сначала нужно найти


Нет-нет... Вы, к сожалению, не так поняли данное выражение. Но это целиком моя вина, потому что я не до конца объяснил смысл этой фразы. Речь идет не о (скажем так) "принудительном переселении"  :Smilie:  в чье-то тело, как в американском фильме ужасов "Факультет",  :Smilie:  а о естественном процессе перерождения после столь же естественной смерти - т.е. в новом теле, в новом благоприятном для дальнейшей буддийской реализации месте - сообразно с положительными кармическими результатами, накопленными в результате правильной практики в предыдущем воплощении.

P.S. А та практика, о которой Вы говорите - да, действительно она когда-то существовала (по сути, это такая своеобразная Пхова). Насколько я помню по объяснениям на ретритах, после смерти сына Марпы ее сознательно перестали применять и линия ее передачи прервалась. Об этом можно прочитать в книге "Полное жизнеописание Марпы-переводчика" в переводе Лены Леонтьевой. Но я в своем предыдущем сообщении имел в виду конечно же не ее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Нет-нет... Вы, к сожалению, не так поняли данное выражение. Но это целиком моя вина, потому что я не до конца объяснил смысл этой фразы. Речь идет не о (скажем так) "принудительном переселении"  в чье-то тело, как в американском фильме ужасов "Факультет",  а о естественном процессе перерождения после столь же естественной смерти - т.е. в новом теле, в новом благоприятном для дальнейшей буддийской реализации месте - сообразно с положительными кармическими результатами, накопленными в результате правильной практики в предыдущем воплощении.
> 
> P.S. А та практика, о которой Вы говорите - да, действительно она когда-то существовала (по сути, это такая своеобразная Пхова). Насколько я помню по объяснениям на ретритах, после смерти сына Марпы ее сознательно перестали применять и линия ее передачи прервалась. Об этом можно прочитать в книге "Полное жизнеописание Марпы-переводчика" в переводе Лены Леонтьевой. Но я в своем предыдущем сообщении имел в виду конечно же не ее.


О ну можно конечно и так, только так знаете ли гораздо дольше нужно будет заново учится ходить, читать писать и вникать в Дхарму, хотя конечно кармические предпосылки будут. А в том методе гораздо проще: "переселился" и через пару месяцев как окончательно окреп в новом теле на всем готовом с всем багажом знаний.

По поводу пресечения это линии я читал что как раз Ра лоцзава и умерщвлил сына Марпы чтобы эта линия пресеклась. Он считал что этой практикой многие будут злоупотреблять, что на мой скромный взгляд немного спорно учитывая то как он сам себе позволял себя вести и какие дела творил (как хорошие так и не очень). Но это мой мирской взгляд на данный вопрос.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> О ну можно конечно и так, только так знаете ли гораздо дольше нужно будет заново учится ходить, читать писать и вникать в Дхарму, хотя конечно кармические предпосылки будут. А в том методе гораздо проще


Увы, но для второго нужно иметь соответствующую реализацию.  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (25.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я не буддист. Более 20 лет занимаюсь Тибетской Медициной беспристрастно, как врач и материалист. Думал, что в лице буддистов найду благодарных собеседников, которые смогут от меня что-то узнать о Тибетской Медицине, а я о буддизме.


Ну вот тут-то и будет проблема. Мой Учитель, ЧННР, дает практику Долгой Жизни Мандаравы. Есть много свидетельств того, как она работает. Но я немножко не о том. В позапрошлом году ЧННР рассказывал, что у него были жесткие диеты, в виду сильных проблем со здоровьем. Он им следовал, наблюдался и в клиниках официальной медицины, в т.ч. и в Москве. Результат был не очень сильный. После этого Ринпоче начал делать практику чудлена Мандаравы и это позволило ему есть то, что ему нравится. а не только рекомендованное диетой и его состояние серьезно улучшилось. Но это произошло не благодаря лекарствам, новым методам медицины или еще чему-то. Это результат практики, а упомянутые Вами товарищи вот эту часть куда-то девают.

----------

Eternal Jew (24.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ну вот тут-то и будет проблема.


Будет. Обязательно будет! Голосую всеми своими четырьмя руками.  :Smilie:  Извиняюсь за резкость, но "заниматься" тибетской медициной, находясь вне традиции и вне Линии Передачи - бредовая идея. Ниже объясню - почему именно.




> Это результат практики, а упомянутые Вами товарищи вот эту часть куда-то девают.


Именно! И позволю себе еще одну маленькую ремарочку, которая расставит все точки над "i".

Тут многие "вдохновенно настроенные" буддийскими практиками "продления жизни" (см. выше) искренне полагают, что Учителя в самом деле дают им нечто "волшебное", которое позволит им жить долго, без болезней и старения, то есть некую "волшебную тибетскую пилюлю" - широко раскрыл рот, проглотил ее и далее живешь без проблем.  :Smilie:  И это - большая ошибка.

Вот у меня на полке стоит мой личный сборник, который, к примеру, содержит следующие практики Долгой Жизни: "Единство всеобъемлющей мудрости", "Единство изначальных сущностей", "Цедруб Гонгду", "Круг ваджры жизни", "Ваджрная сущность жизни" (практика Мандаравы), гуру-йога с Падмасамбхавой (с начитывание мантры долгой жизни), практика Будды Медицины и т.п. ...

*Ну так вот, основная цель этих практик - буддийская реализация.* А обретение долгой жизни и здоровья - всего лишь "побочный эффект", т.н. "мирские сиддхи", то есть мирские (обычные или относительные) достижения, которые не являются самоцелью.

Более того - *основа всех вышеперечисленных практик - Гуру-йога* с соответствующим Идамом. Если мы будем делать эту практику именно как Гуру-йогу, выполнять ее качественно и без(!) неуемного желания  :Smilie:  приобрести / поиметь что-то "волшебное" от нее - тогда и будут нам (в том числе) - здоровье и долголетие.

А если относиться к данным практикам, как к козе, из которой можно надоить много-много молока: "О-о-о, мой гуру дал мне чудесную практику, чтобы я всегда был здоров и счастлив", то результат будут нулевой.

В подтверждение этих слов процитирую наставления Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (из закрытого издания) на эту тему - естественно, без раскрытия подробностей:




> Эта практика предназначена не только для того, чтобы продлить жизнь, но и чтобы уравновесить и усилить энергию. Если наша энергия несовершенна, то мы не сможем прожить долго, если же она безупречна, то мы обретем не только долгую жизнь, но и благосостояние, что тоже немаловажно. *На самом деле, цель практикующего — достичь полной реализации, а это значит обнаружить собственное состояние и знание и всегда их полностью осознавать.* Все мы до самой смерти живем в своем собственном состоянии, но постоянно отвлекаться и не осознавать свою потенциальность — не значит пребывать в собственном состоянии, что является конечной целью всех наших практик. В относительных условиях нам необходимо хорошее здоровье и безупречная энергия, поскольку даже обнаружив, что наше истинное состояние есть знание, мы еще не обретем реализацию, потому что для этого необходимы время и возможность. Но если мы заболеем, у нас не будет такой возможности: мы не сможем практиковать и достичь реализации, если нас будет угнетать множество проблем. Поэтому следует осознать важность относительных условий — вот почему мы делаем практику долгой жизни. *Если правильно выполнять такую практику, то это позволит нам достичь полной реализации, поскольку ее принцип связан с передачей и Учением.*

----------

Pema Sonam (17.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (24.09.2011), Джигме (25.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Подытожу, что я из этого понял.
Здоровье вам, дорогие тибетанцы, нужно не просто так, а для того, чтобы не отвлекаться от осознавания собственного состояния.
Ежели что заболит, надо почудленить--и энергия усилится, заодно и благосостояние обретем, _что тоже немаловажно_.
А в собственном состоянии да с соответствующими практиками не страшно и переселяться в новое тело.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Подытожу, что я из этого понял.
> Здоровье вам, дорогие тибетанцы, нужно не просто так, а для того, чтобы не отвлекаться от осознавания собственного состояния.
> Ежели что заболит, надо почудленить--и энергия усилится, заодно и благосостояние обретем, что тоже немаловажно.
> А в собственном состоянии да с соответствующими практиками не страшно и переселяться в новое тело.


... Причем ключевым в вышеприведенном мнении было слово "я"..  :Smilie:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Первый в мире митинг за радикальное продление жизни пройдет в Москве 24 сентября.
> В субботу, 24 сентября в 14:00 сторонники научно-технического прогресса выйдут на Площадь Революции в центре Москвы на первый в мире митинг за радикальное продление жизни, чтобы заявить – радикальное продление жизни стало необходимостью.
> Сто пятьдесят тысяч человек в день погибают от болезней связанных со старением, старение, кроме того, является основной в мире причиной инвалидизации. Результаты опытов по увеличению средней и максимальной продолжительности жизни модельных животных (мыши - увеличение жизни в 2,5 раза и организмов (дрожжи - увеличение жизни в 15 раз, нематоды - увеличение жизни в 10 раз) в последние годы, например в рамках проекта www.mprize.org, а также обнаружение феномена пренебрежимого старения у многих животных и организмов позволяют надеяться, что успехи науки вскоре позволят замедлить или отменить старение (достичь эффекта пренебрежимого старения и для человека). Но борьба со старением идет не достаточно быстро, считают устроители митинга : "исследования в этой области должны быть проведены быстро и эффективно, а замалчивать эту тему или отшучиваться от нее – преступно", большинство людей про нее даже не знают.
> По словам члена Координационного совета РТД Данилы Медведева: «Митинг открывает новый этап решительной и бескомпромиссной борьбы против смерти и за жизнь. Каждый житель России должен узнать о том шансе, который у него появился благодаря развитию биотехнологий и других наук. Почти во всех основополагающих юридических документах – от Всеобщей декларации прав человека до Конституции РФ – сказано, что право на жизнь – первейшее право человека. К сожалению, это право лишь в малой степени подкрепляется возможностями государства и общества. Но в современном мире значимость какой-либо ценности вплотную зависит от объема человеческих и финансовых вложений в данную область. Разговоры о ценности жизни – пустые слова, если на это не тратятся деньги. А о возможности радикального продления жизни не оповещены в достаточной мере ни власти, ни население!»...
> [/url]


Уже.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ... Причем ключевым в вышеприведенном мнении было слово "я"..

----------


## Eternal Jew

Логично. Согласен.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Будет. Обязательно будет! Голосую всеми своими четырьмя руками.  Извиняюсь за резкость, но "заниматься" тибетской медициной, находясь вне традиции и вне Линии Передачи - бредовая идея. Ниже объясню - почему именно.


Вы считаете, что опубликованные мои переводы с нескольких языков инструкций тибетских и монгольских лекарств и врачебная практика - это бред? А м. б. я - перерожденец?
А что мне предположить, если у Вас четыре руки?
А можно ли быть буддистом не зная тибетского языка?
Теперь по теме.
Чогьял Намкай Норбу. «Рождение, жизнь и смерть согласно тибетской медицине и учению Дзог-чен». — Пер. с англ. — СПб.: Изд-во «Шанг Шунг», 2010.  В этой книге выдающийся исследователь тибетской истории и культуры профессор Чогьял Намкай Норбу излагает основополагающие принципы тибетской медицины в контексте трех основных моментов человеческого бытия: рождения, жизни и смерти, — тем самым не только показывая важное место медицины в тибетской духовной традиции, но и давая читателю уникальную возможность извлечь непосредственную практическую пользу из этого драгоценного наследия. Перевод с тибетского: Элио Гуариско. Редакция английского текста: Эндрю Лукьянович, Нэнси Симмонс. Перевод с английского: Фарида Маликова. Редакция: Фарида Маликова, Екатерина Валеева, Кирилл Шилов. ISBN 978-5-905281-01-3.
ЗДОРОВАЯ ЖИЗНЬ.  Чтобы жить в добром здравии и сохранять его, каждому человеку, мужчине или женщине, молодому или старому, необходимо прежде всего понимать природу «трех врат» и природу человеческого тела, которое «живет», природу жизненных начал и телесных составляющих, которые «дают жизнь», и природу поведения, в котором заключается «жизнь». Именно на основе точного знания этих факторов мы можем жить в добром здравии.
ПРИРОДА ТРЕХ ВРАТ ЧЕЛОВЕКА. У всех людей есть тело — конкретное и материальное, речь — она же энергия, которая наполняет все уголки этого материального тела и служит опорой всей его деятельности, и, наконец, ум, который руководит всеми действиями тела и речи. Эти три аспекта называют тремя вратами человека.
Есть причина, по которой тело, речь и ум называют тремя вратами. Поскольку три жизненных начала, телесные составляющие и т. п. неразрывно связаны с телом, речью и умом, мы можем приобрести исчерпывающее знание природы этих жизненных начал и телесных составляющих благодаря тщательному исследованию с помощью трех врат.
Точно так же можно быстро разрешить любую проблему, затрагивающую наши три жизненных начала или телесные составляющие, если применять, используя трое своих врат, средство, наиболее действенно избавляющее нас именно от этой неприятности. Отчетливо понимая, что каждый наш поступок, каждое действие связаны с тремя вратами, а потому действуя в полном ладу с ними, мы способны с большей легкостью добиться всех своих целей.
Например, если мы хотим точно знать, какие драгоценности хранятся в знаменитой коллекции, то, войдя в дверь здания, где она размещается, нам нужно воспользоваться возможностью внимательно осмотреть эти экспонаты.
Точно так же, если мы хотим приобрести надежное знание подлинного состояния трех жизненных начал и телесных составляю¬щих, то посредством внимательного исследования с применением трех врат можем получить точное и достоверное знание, проистекающее от непосредственного видения собственного состояния. Подобным же образом, если мы хотим покинуть такое непривлекательное место, как тюрьма, и создать условия для освобождения, нам нужно выйти через дверь своей камеры и так получить возможность отправиться куда угодно. Аналогично, если мы хотим немедля освободиться от гнетущего нас страдания и достичь свободы и счастья, то нам необходимо пройти через свои трое врат, опираясь на точное знание их состояния.
Что касается состояния трех врат, то «врата-тело» — это необходимая основа, на которую опираются двое других врат: речь и ум — и которую можно сравнить с царскими владениями. «Врата-речь» обладают природой всех видов ветра и прежде всего — ветра, поддерживающего жизнь. Это основа, или корень, всех функций тела, которую можно сравнить с могущественными придворными, распоряжающимися различными государственными делами. «Врата-ум» управляют всеми действиями тела и речи, и сравнить их можно с царем.
Если взять врата-тело, то из трех врат это необходимая для жизни основа, хотя, когда она отделена от остальных двух врат: речи и ума, — которые опираются на нее, это скопление материальных частей выбрасывают на кладбище. Поэтому тело и получило свое тибетское название лу (lus), что значит «остаток». Так или иначе, пока тело существует, оно служит незаменимой основой для речи и ума. В текстах Тайной Мантры говорится, что, когда врата-речь и врата-ум пребывают в своей телесной опоре, речь, или энергия, напоминает слепого коня. Хотя он способен скакать куда угодно, он беспомощен без управляющего им всадника, потому что ничего не видит. Ум же напоминает хромого всадника, который, хотя и знает, куда нужно двигаться, и умеет управлять конем, лишен возможности перемещаться и неспособен куда-либо попасть без средства передвижения. Точно так же врата-речь и врата-ум могут достигать своих целей только при обоюдном сотрудничестве.
Вообще говоря, молодые ли мы, зрелые или пожилые, следуем мы подлинному учению или не следуем, любые нарушения жизненных начал, телесных составляющих или болезни разных органов всегда связаны с тремя вратами. Поясню: очевидно, что многие временные вторичные причины, например неуравновешенность функций наших первоэлементов, ухудшение некоторых из этих функций или их взаимное расстройство и т. п., могут способствовать проявлению различных вредных вторичных причин в наших жизненных началах, телесных составляющих и в организме в целом.
Следовательно, нам нужно уметь выявлять, имеется ли неуравновешенность функций первоэлементов, ухудшение некоторых функций или их взаимное расстройство. Если существует неравновесие, мы должны знать, какой метод следует применить, чтобы восстановить гармонию. Если ослаблены функции, мы должны знать, какой метод следует применить, чтобы их усилить. Если расстройство обусловлено противоречием в их энергии, мы должны знать, какой метод следует применить, чтобы вернуть их в нормальное состояние. Чтобы не допустить возобновления таких пагубных вторичных причин в будущем и обеспечить себе здоровье, мы должны знать различные необходимые методы в отношении тела, речи и ума, например правильные питание и образ жизни, дабы все больше повышать благополучие организма, образованного именно жизненными началами и телесными составляющими.

----------


## Джигме

> Ну вот тут-то и будет проблема. Мой Учитель, ЧННР, дает практику Долгой Жизни Мандаравы. Есть много свидетельств того, как она работает. Но я немножко не о том. В позапрошлом году ЧННР рассказывал, что у него были жесткие диеты, в виду сильных проблем со здоровьем. Он им следовал, наблюдался и в клиниках официальной медицины, в т.ч. и в Москве. Результат был не очень сильный. После этого Ринпоче начал делать практику чудлена Мандаравы и это позволило ему есть то, что ему нравится. а не только рекомендованное диетой и его состояние серьезно улучшилось. Но это произошло не благодаря лекарствам, новым методам медицины или еще чему-то. Это результат практики, а упомянутые Вами товарищи вот эту часть куда-то девают.




Тут надо еще уточнить что именно для Ринпоче эта практика особенно эффективна так как именно ему ее и передавали защитники (кажется Экаджати) в тот момент когда для его здоровья могла возникнуть угроза. И он об этом говорил.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Чогьял Намкай Норбу. «Рождение, жизнь и смерть согласно тибетской медицине и учению Дзог-чен». — Пер. с англ. — СПб.: Изд-во «Шанг Шунг», 2010 
> 
> (...)


И? К чему эта книга? Что она доказывает? ... Если по теме топика - то только тот факт, что заниматься тибетской медициной ВНЕ традиции - это откровенное шарлатанство. Я уже писал об этом выше. 

Если при этом еще и пытаться применять в своей "врачебной" практике какие-то специфичные вещи из Ваджраяны - шарлатанство вдвойне. Причем такие действия наносят вред как самим пациентам, отважившимся на такой сомнительный эксперимент со своим здоровьем, так и самому горе-"лекарю", подвизающемуся под вывеской "тибетская медицина"

----------


## Georgiy

> Вообще говоря, молодые ли мы, зрелые или пожилые, следуем мы подлинному учению или не следуем, любые нарушения жизненных начал, телесных составляющих или болезни разных органов всегда связаны с тремя вратами. Поясню: очевидно, что многие временные вторичные причины, например неуравновешенность функций наших первоэлементов, ухудшение некоторых из этих функций или их взаимное расстройство и т. п., могут способствовать проявлению различных вредных вторичных причин в наших жизненных началах, телесных составляющих и в организме в целом.
> Следовательно, нам нужно уметь выявлять, имеется ли неуравновешенность функций первоэлементов, ухудшение некоторых функций или их взаимное расстройство.


Под впечатлением эффекта Казимира (см мое пред-предыдущее по времени собщение) читаю Кунджед Гьялпо (ссылку на электронный вариант книги см там же). Дочитал до биографий учеников Манджушримитры (ученик Гараба Дордже) вот занятная деталь, имеющая, имхо, отношение и к этой теме.

Царь Дхахэнатало получил от Манджушримитры такое просветляющее наставление.

Бохичитта - это пять великих элементов-первоначал.

Дальше идут уточнения по пространству, земле и т.д. _в терминах ума_Благодаря этому наставлению царь в совершестве понял смыл изначального состояния _и обрел силу долголетия_. Это как раз то, о чем здесь идет речь.

Позволю себе прокомментировать указанное наставление, имея в виду свои сообщения в теме по эффекту Казимира, конкретнее - антропный приницип (_т.е. не акцентируя внимание только на уме, а беря жизнь в целом_).  

Начну с Кураева. Благодаря ему я в свое время понял, что такое любовь Бога к своему творению. Это антропный принцип (сам он такое, конечно, не писал, но на нормальном языке это именно так), т.е. _так созданный мир, что в нем есть жизнь и люди_. Т.е. Творец создал все условия для нормальной жизни и опочил от трудов.  :Smilie: 

Для буддиста Бога-Творца нет, а для многих думать о космогенезе - это вообще пустая трата времени, но некоторые все-таки им интересуются (см тему об эффекте Казимира) и некоторые из них полагают, что он обусловлен двумя "слагаемыми" - частицы пространства и карма ощущающих существ предыдущего космического цикла.

Последнее есть буддийская причина антропного принципа. Именно благодаря карме существ предыдущего цикла этот мир получился таким, что в нем есть жизнь и люди.

Теперь о бодхичитте в указанном наставлении. Ясно, что пять великих элементов-первоначал _как они сцеплены в этом мире_ это космологическое утверждение, утверждение обо всем, что есть. А есть оно не абы как, хип-хап, тяп-ляп, а так, что среди этих первоначал есть и жизнь, и люди. Оно есть в перспективе антропного принципа, кармы существ предыдущего цикла.

Ясно также, что на уровне отдельного человека бодхичитта пяти первоэлементов, антропного принципа - это здоровенький и счастливенький чел.  :Smilie:  С балансом пяти элемнтов в своем теле.

Ну вот и пришли к силе долголетия, которую обрел царь Дхахэнатало в результате такого понимания бодхичитты.

*P.S.* Концовка наставления Манджушримитры _в терминах ума_

«Понимая, что нет двойственности ума 
и элементов,
Не исправляй свое созерцание,
Пусть все появляется и исчезает само по себе.»

Царь так выразил свое постижение _в терминах ума_:

«Я Дхахэнатало
Мой ум подобен небесному пространству,
У небесного пространства нет ни края, ни середины,
У бодхичитты нет ни края, ни середины.
Созерцать – значит пребывать без отвлечения
В реальности, что не знает ни края, ни середины.

Так он постиг сущность и обрел силу долголетия» (с. 38)

Царь передал свое понимание сыну и дочери, но они не обрели силу долгой жизни. Первоэлементы появлялись в понимании учеников в 12, 13 и 15 поколениях, но только о царе Дхахэнатало сказано, что он обрел силу долгой жизни.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если по теме топика - то только тот факт, что заниматься тибетской медициной ВНЕ традиции - это откровенное шарлатанство.


Не соглашусь. Массаж Ку-Нье вполне можно делать, моксу можно делать, травки собирать, лекарства делать, но вот по части ряда заболеваний (к примеру, провокаций классов духов) без практики можно забыть. Так что не стоит, думаю. так категорично

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Артем, всё так, всё так... Даже и противоречить Вам не буду (ибо сами видите - у нас во многих местах взгляды совпадают)... 

Но: 1) массаж (любого вида: хоть тайский, хоть вьетнамский) Вам с удовольствием и за "рекомендованное подношение"  :Smilie:  сейчас сделают в любом секс-салоне; 2) травки собирать и лечить-поить ими своих внуков может любая бабушка (моя могла); 3) прижигания сделать - ... ну, проведите аналогию с иглоукалыванием, которое в любой клинике опять же за денежку вам любой врач изобразит (по моим наблюдениям и  личному общению все подобные специалисты - бывшие врачи-наркологи, просто вовремя переквалифицировались после ликвидации ЛТП).  :Smilie:  

А вот дальше - гораздо интереснее... 

"Лекарства делать" (как Вы выражаетесь) - также сможет любой шарлатан, дай ему только рецептуру. И успешно их продавать - тоже сможет (была бы соответствующая реклама, которую он исподволь щедро рассеивает на этом форуме). Не случайно ведь наш клиент выше пишет про себя: "опубликованные мои переводы с нескольких языков инструкций тибетских и монгольских лекарств": то есть это как бы уже(!) его заслуга и одновременно - подтверждение его "квалификации".

... Но нет - в лучшем случае - это подтверждение его переводческих заслуг, не более. Почувствуйте, какая большая разница между: а) "лекарства делать" и б) "делать так, чтобы лекарства работали"... А вот теперь и поразмыслите - у кого лекарства (чтобы быть точнее: курс лечения, ибо туда не только лекарства входят) в самом деле будут работать: у шарлатана, который прочитал доступную литературу о том как их нужно готовить, либо у  человека, который эти знания получал (раз уж речь идет именно о тибетской медицине) по непрерывной Линии Передачи? ... Есть разница?

Вопрос: к кому Вы сами пойдете лечиться или у кого Вы сами будете покупать лекарства: у "доктора Асадулина" или у потомственного эмчи-дзогченпа?  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Вопрос: к кому Вы сами пойдете лечиться или у кого Вы сами будете покупать лекарства: у "доктора Асадулина" или у потомственного эмчи-дзогченпа?


конечно, в случае чего, к обоим.... мне известна история доктора Асадулина и ему верю.... (и похоже что перерожденец он, явно не первую жизнь врачом... )

----------


## Aion

С. Агапкин
Кайя-кальпа

----------


## ullu

По моему вы слишком категоричны,господа.
Даже Янтра-йогой и Танцем Ваджра можно в каком-то объеме заниматься без передачи Гуру-йоги только для здоровья и гармонизации своего состояния и будет польза.

----------

Артем Тараненко (26.09.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

> С. Агапкин
> Кайя-кальпа


Ну и где "зримые плоды" (с) сих достойнейших занятий?  :Smilie:  Где статистика продолжительности жизни тантристов, алхимиков, даосов? Где хотя бы деревенька долгожителей из всех перечисленных в этой теме практик?

Нету этого, нету. Есть только исключительные случаи, о которых с упоением рассказывают биливеры  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> *P.S.*


*P.P.S.* О! Оказывается, в линии преемственности учителей царь был только один и только он, единственный ученик Манджушримитры, обрел силу долгой жизни. 

И ясный перец, почему. 

Ну кому еще нужна, особенно в древние времена, долгая жизнь-то? Проституткам, пандитам или принцам, которые править своими царствами не хотели? Какой от них будет прок всем остальным?  Конечно, царю надо было дать космологический смысл бодхичитты, чтобы он не только просветлился, но еще обрел долгую жизнь и долго-долго заботился о своих подданных, проявляя мирской аспект космологической бодхичитты. Т.е. был просто очень хорошим царем, не грабящим свой народ, а заботящимся о нем, аки любящие отец и мать.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вопрос: к кому Вы сами пойдете лечиться или у кого Вы сами будете покупать лекарства: у "доктора Асадулина" или у потомственного эмчи-дзогченпа?


Меня сразу должна насторожить фраза про "эмчи-дзогченпа". К сожалению, к подавляющему большинству этих товарищей я не пойду (я уже писал про лекарство "Вимала" с ярко выраженным слабительным эффектом)  :Smilie:  И тут я буду отталкиваться скорее от отзывов пациентов. Если, конечно. это будет реально врач тибетской медицины, прошедший полный курс по методике, принятой в тибетской медицине (после обучения еще несколько лет практики и только потом звание доктора), то да. конечно предпочту такого доктора.

Штука в том, что неспроста сейчас массаж Ку-Нье, Мокса, тибетская медицина "выводятся в люди". До какой-то степени оно вполне применимо и врачами официальной медицины. Так что я все равно не был бы так категоричен.

Кстати, если кому интересно, есть мысль в 1-й декаде декабря пригласить в Москву Элио Гуариско, переводчика книги ЧННР по моксе, с тем. чтобы провести курс по ней, презентацию книги и. возможно. ряд публичных лекций. Если товарищам присутствующим здесь медикам интересно было бы его заловить куда-то пока он тут будет, велкам, готов пообщаться

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

> *P.P.S.*


*P.P.P. S.*Интересно также, что, во-первых, в описании передачи учения Гарабом Дордже Манджушримитре (Происхождение учения: из Оддияны в Тибет) отсутствуют его известные три завета, которые он, кажется, давал уже из радужного тела. Во-вторых, символическая передача состояла всего из двух частей: Гараб Дордже произнес  А ХА ХО ХЕ, а через 7 дней сказал «СУРЬЯДХАРА», что Манджушримитра понял, как «Обрати свой взгляд к Солнцу».

Тому, кто понимает, что такое антропный принцип, не нужно объяснять, что такое Солнце… (Это проявленная космологическая бодхичитта.  :Smilie:  )  Особенно, если учесть «астрологический реванш Сураджа».

----------


## Aion

> Ну и где "зримые плоды" (с) сих достойнейших занятий?  Где статистика продолжительности жизни тантристов, алхимиков, даосов? Где хотя бы деревенька долгожителей из всех перечисленных в этой теме практик?
> 
> Нету этого, нету. Есть только исключительные случаи, о которых с упоением рассказывают биливеры


А при чём здесь "зримые плоды" и тем более статистика? Тантристы, алхимики и даосы, вроде как, предпочитали и предпочитают уединение и не афишируют свои успехи. Если, всё же, конкретизировать, насчёт тантристов информации не имею, про алхимиков информация есть, но она, мягко говоря, сомнительна, а о даосах, например, вот что известно: Ли Цинъюнь.  :Cool:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Меня сразу должна насторожить фраза про "эмчи-дзогченпа".


Вот-вот... я же знал, куда чего подбросить!  :Smilie: 




> ... я уже писал про лекарство "Вимала" с ярко выраженным слабительным эффектом


Так это, наверное, *Denli* поставлял к Вам в общину некачественный товар: на половине лекарств сэкономил и втихую заменил банальным пургеном - из-за большой любви к ваджрным сестрам и братьям!  :Smilie: 

P.S. Ну ладно-ладно... прервусь: давайте мы дальше про "космическую бодхичитту" и "антропный принцип" послушаем - интересно, чем там дело закончится...  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так это, наверное, *Denli* поставлял к Вам в общину некачественный товар


Ден поставляет в общину то же самое. что продает ИШШ с одним отличием. Его еще освящать нужно, а пилюльки ИШШ уже освящены ЧННР

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Его еще освящать нужно


Дэна освящать надо? Зачем? Он и так почти святой!  :Smilie: 




> ... поставляет в общину то же самое. что продает ИШШ с одним отличием.


Скажите, а по ощущениям - народ пронесло от дэновского контрафакта  :Smilie:  или ... (т-с-с-с...)?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (28.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я называл местного производителя. Сейчас лениво искать.  :Smilie:  Ден, конечно, бывает зараза худая, но давайте не поминать его всуе. очень часто он бывает по меньшей мере весьма полезен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

мой двоюродный дед и так без всяких асанов пранаямов и тантры прожил 101 год.  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (27.09.2011), Ersh (16.10.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Компоненты лекарства от старости. 15.08.2006.
Во все времена находились люди, пытавшиеся бороться с недугом, который угрожает каждому из нас, – со старостью. В этой статье я хочу рассказать об открытии, ставшем итогом огромного прогресса в понимании причин и механизмов старения, достигнутого в последние десятилетия ХХ века. Это открытие сделал интернациональный коллектив ученых под руководством известного американского биохимика Брюса Эймса. 
Согласно современным представлениям существует два ключевых механизма старения. Один из них связан с инактивацией генов, которую вызывает прогрессирующее с возрастом укорочение концевых (теломерных) участков хромосом. Этот механизм еще в 70–е годы был предсказан нашим соотечественником Александром Оловниковым. Позже, в конце ХХ века, его существование было подтверждено. Другой механизм – накопление свободнорадикальных повреждений клеточных структур, в первую очередь митохондрий. Его существование также не вызывает сомнений. Главный практический вопрос здесь, каков вклад каждого из этих механизмов в развитие связанных со старением патологий? 
 Авторы открытия исходили из того, что главная причина старения – это окислительная деструкция митохондрий. Теперь, когда Эймс и его коллеги получили то, что можно назвать первым эффективным лекарством от старости, аргументы сторонников ключевой роли «свободнорадикального» механизма имеют очень веское подтверждение.
Что такое ALCAR и LA.
Мало узнать причину проблемы, нужно найти подходящий метод для ее устранения. Гильотина, как известно, хорошо устраняет головную боль, но это лекарство имеет нежелательные побочные эффекты. На сегодня химикам известно множество антиоксидантов – веществ, способных устранять свободные радикалы кислорода in vitro (в пробирке). Однако эти вещества зачастую не действуют или становятся ядовитыми in vivo – в живом организме.
 Эймс и его ученики с самого начала отказались от применения искусственных антиоксидантов. При поиске компонентов лекарства от старости они опирались на давно известный факт – замедление старения при ограничении калорийности питания (см. статью «Рецепты долголетия» в «Химии и жизни», 1999, № 8). Во время полной голодовки многие биохимические показатели возвращаются в «молодое» состояние. Если б люди могли голодать по шесть месяцев в году, они оставались бы молодыми гораздо дольше. Однако голодовка – состояние экстремальное, и при злоупотреблении этим средством можно умереть от истощения и авитаминоза. Тем не менее, если при голодании старение отступает (а как показали исследования, при этом снижается и уровень свободнорадикальных реакций), то это может происходить только за счет веществ, которые есть в самой клетке. Поэтому антиоксиданты решили искать среди тех соединений, что участвуют в реакциях, протекающих в митохондриях – энергетических станциях клетки, которые больше всего подвержены окислительному стрессу. 
 Одно из главных проявлений возрастной деградации митохондрий – ухудшение их способности вырабатывать АТФ, внутриклеточное горючее, без которого останавливается все и вся. Поэтому в качестве первого компонента было выбрано вещество, хорошо стимулирующее выработку АТФ и у молодых, и у старых животных. Оно называется ацетил-L-карнитин, сокращенно ALCAR. Предшественники Эймса показали, что ALCAR «исправляет» у старых животных обмен жирных кислот. Эти кислоты – необходимый компонент липидов, из которых построены мембраны клеток, следовательно, они необходимы для клеточного деления и обновления тканей. Кроме того, ALCAR восстанавливает уровень важных для нормального обмена веществ – карницетина и кардиолипина, благотворно влияет на работу мозга у людей, страдающих болезнью Альцгеймера, и т. д. Однако при всем этом множестве плюсов у ацетил-L-карнитина есть один важный минус: введение его животным сопровождается повышением уровня перекисных процессов. Причина, очевидно, в том, что ALCAR запускает работу клеточных энергетических систем в форсированном режиме. 
Для того чтобы предотвратить разрушительные последствия этого «аврала», был найден второй компонент – липоевая кислота (по-английски lipoic acid, сокращенно LA). Это вещество – также естественный метаболит митохондрий. Липоевая кислота служит коферментом (помощником) одного из важных митохондриальных ферментов, дегидрогеназы альфа-кетоновых кислот. Не вдаваясь в подробности, скажем, что он входит в число ключевых ферментов, обеспечивающих усвоение углеводов и жиров. В клетке липоевая кислота переходит в восстановленную форму, которая не только работает как сильный естественный антиоксидант, но и повышает внутриклеточное содержание других антиоксидантов. Иначе говоря, липоевая кислота проявляет свои антиоксидантные свойства, только попав внутрь клетки, не растрачивая их по дороге. Благодаря этому, как было известно ранее, она может в определенной степени компенсировать негативные проявления старения, однако ее активность сама по себе невелика. Эймс и коллеги показали, что ALCAR и LA вместе могут действовать синергически, то есть их общий положительный эффект может быть значительно выше, чем сумма эффектов по отдельности. 
Возвращение сил.
Объектом исследования стали белые лабораторные крысы линии Fisher 344. («Линейные» крысы отличаются от тех, которые продаются в зоомагазинах, большей генетической однородностью.) Продолжительность жизни этих славных зверьков примерно 30 месяцев. В опытах использовали молодых (возрастом 3–5 месяцев) и старых (20–28-месячных) самцов. 
После необходимого периода адаптации молодых и старых крыс разделили на контрольную и три опытные группы. Контроль в течение месяца питался стандартным крысиным кормом, состав которого во всех серьезных лабораториях унифицирован, и вдоволь пил обычную воду. Крысам из опытных групп в воду добавляли ALCAR (в концентрации 1,5%, или 15 г на литр), липоевую кислоту (в концентрации 0,5% – 5 г на литр) или их смесь. 
 Затем изучали целый ряд параметров, в первую очередь характеристики поведения старых и молодых животных. Крыс рассаживали по отдельным клеткам и снимали на видеокамеру, подключенную к специальной компьютерной системе, которая рассчитывала, какое расстояние преодолевает животное в результате всех своих перемещений за время опыта, сколько времени оно движется, сколько отдыхает. Съемки повторяли несколько раз до приема изучаемых веществ и после. В этом опыте каждая крыса служила своим собственным контролем. 
В контроле молодые крысы двигались значительно больше, а отдыхали меньше, чем старые, поэтому пройденная ими дистанция была почти на 70% длиннее. Прием смеси ацетил-L-карнитина и липоевой кислоты (дальше я буду иногда называть ее смесью Эймса) улучшил показатели всех животных. Но если подвижность молодых возросла на 31%, то старые прибавили 112%! 
 За счет чего произошли такие изменения? Об этом рассказали результаты биохимических тестов. Как известно, для любых передвижений живым существам нужна энергия АТФ, которая вырабатывается митохондриями. Митохондриальный генератор АТФ – это электрохимическая машина: сжигание пищи создает градиент концентрации протонов (электрический потенциал) между сторонами митохондриальной мембраны. Совсем правильный термин – мембранный митохондриальный потенциал (??). Между поверхностями мембраны возникает поток протонов, энергия которого дает возможность специальному ферменту синтезировать молекулы АТФ. Чем больше разность потенциалов, тем больше молекул АТФ вырабатывает митохондрия в единицу времени. (О митохондриальном преобразовании энергии и его первооткрывателе Питере Митчеле «Химия и жизнь» писала не раз: см., например, статью В.П.Скулачева «Отшельник из Глинн-Хауза», 1992, № 11.)  
У старых животных величина в два с лишним раза меньше, чем у молодых, поэтому им, бедным, так тяжело двигаться. Добавка Эймсовой смеси в корм улучшает энергетику животных – при этом лишь немного не дотягивает до молодого уровня. Поэтому они и бегают почти как молодые. 
Одно из главных биохимических проявлений старения – усиление перекисных процессов. Их интенсивность измеряют по разным параметрам. Один из самых популярных – это содержание продукта окислительной деградации липидов, малонового диальдегида, или сокращенно МДА. В свое время Эймс и его ученики провели специальную серию исследований, в которых был разработан самый точный на сегодня метод анализа этого вещества. Разработанную методику они применили и в данном случае. 
 Как оказалось, смесь ацетил-L-карнитина и липоевой кислоты понижает уровень МДА, а значит, и интенсивность перекисных процессов вообще у старых животных. Наблюдается почти двукратное уменьшение, однако полного возврата к «молодому» уровню достичь не удалось. Возможно, одной из причин было короткое время исследования. Ведь старческие изменения накапливались в течение полутора лет, а лекарство от старости крысы получали всего месяц. 
 Активация перекисных процессов в пожилом возрасте усугубляется истощением антиоксидантов. Самый важный и показательный в этом плане антиоксидант – хорошо известная всем аскорбиновая кислота, или витамин С. Поэтому параллельно с характеристиками мощности клеточной энергетики ученые выяснили, что употребление смеси Эймса не только не снижает содержание этого витамина у старых животных, но и возвращает его содержание к уровню, характерному для молодых.  
Подведя предварительные итоги, можно сказать, что предложенная Эймсом смесь позволила в значительной степени вернуть старым крысам присущую молодости скорость движений, а произошло это за счет исправления накопившихся дефектов их энергетического обмена веществ. 
Здравый ум и твердая память. 
Конечно, скованность движений – неприятная черта пожилого возраста, но гораздо страшнее бывает возрастная потеря памяти, сообразительности и т.д. – то, что специалисты называют ослаблением когнитивных функций, а обычные люди – «выживанием из ума». Но как узнать, выжила крыса из ума или нет? И если да, то насколько? Ее ведь не спросишь: когда день рожденья любимого внучатого племянника, или какой город южнее, Москва или Дели. 
 Тем не менее методы, позволяющие оценить пространственную (spatial) и временную (temporal) память животных, существуют, и «Химия и жизнь» не раз о них писала. Эймс и его коллеги использовали классическую методику оценки пространственной памяти, основанную на том, что крысы отлично умеют плавать, но не любят этого делать. Полигоном для эксперимента служил небольшой бассейн, где крысам везде «с головкой», кроме маленькой платформы, которая скрыта под водой. (А чтобы крысы не могли ее увидеть, вода была замутнена специальными добавками.) В течение 4 дней бедных мучениц науки по 4 раза бросали в бассейн, где они находили платформу и забирались на нее. С каждым днем крысы делали это все быстрее. Время достижения площадки рассчитывала компьютерная система, подключенная к видеокамере. На пятый день животных опять бросали в бассейн, но площадку оттуда предварительно убирали. Бедные крысы плыли к тому месту, где была площадка, и пытались ее найти. Нужно ли говорить, что безжалостная компьютерная система хладнокровно регистрировала время, которое они проводили там, где раньше был «островок»? 
Как доказали физиологи, время, проводимое на месте исчезнувшей платформы, и есть самая точная оценка пространственной памяти у крыс. Чем это время больше, тем лучше пространственная память. Тут надо помнить, что крысы, при всем нашем к ним уважении и признательности, не люди. Они не сообразят, что площадку могли убрать, и будут пытаться отыскать ее, пока их не вытащат из бассейна. На шестой день животных опять бросали в бассейн. Площадку перед этим не просто возвращали на место, но устанавливали так, чтобы ее было видно. В этот день оценивали уже не память, а силу и зрение животных. Как вы уже догадались, по всем исследованным показателям старые животные уступали молодым. И скрытую (погруженную в воду), и открытую платформу они искали примерно в 4–5 раз дольше. Время, которое ветераны науки проводили на месте исчезнувшей платформы, было также в пять раз меньше, что говорит о соответствующем ослаблении памяти. Ацетил-L-карнитин и липоевая кислота по отдельности немного улучшали показатели, но самый лучший эффект давала, конечно, смесь. Результаты по нахождению платформ она помогла улучшить более чем в два раза, а вот показатель, характеризующий собственно пространственную память, был неотличим от «молодого» уровня. 
Для изучения временной памяти (способности запоминать последовательность событий) крыс, которых держали перед этим на четверти нормального крысиного пайка, рассаживали в специальные домики, где были лампочка, динамик и рычаг. Если после подачи светового или звукового сигнала крыса успевала нажать на рычаг в течение 40 секунд, она получала кусочек корма. По скорости, с которой животное реагирует на сигнал, можно оценить его временную память. Измерения вели через 10 и 20 дней тренировки. 
Фактически в этом тесте оценивается скорость условных рефлексов. Как многие помнят еще из школьной программы, условный рефлекс – это автоматическая, выработанная в ходе тренировки реакция на какой-то раздражитель. Например, противник открылся справа – свинг левой. Поэтому про боксера-чемпиона говорят: у него хорошие рефлексы. Ясно, что у старых крыс с рефлексами дело обстоит хуже, чем у молодых. В проведенных авторами опытах они реагировали на сигналы примерно в пять раз медленнее. Нужно заметить, что в этом тесте нельзя выделить четкую характеристику именно памяти, скорее можно говорить о скорости реакции. Поэтому, наверное, результаты не были такими показательными, как в тесте с бассейном и платформой. Тем не менее и в этом случае смесь Эймса обеспечила старым крысам заметное, примерно двукратное улучшение показателей. 
 Здесь возникает естественный для современной биологии вопрос: какие изменения в мозгу старых крыс обеспечили обнаруженное в опытах радикальное улучшение памяти? Вопрос этот далеко не абстрактный, а очень даже практический. Ведь зная механизм явления, мы можем попытаться ответить на самый важный вопрос: воспроизведутся ли результаты, полученные на крысах, у человека? 
При чем тут ДНК? 
Поэтому, прежде чем двигаться дальше, попробую очень коротко напомнить, что современная наука знает о механизмах памяти. Конечно, полностью эти механизмы не расшифрованы, слишком сложная штука память. Однако в самом общем, грубом приближении можно сказать следующее. Переработкой информации, поступающей от органов чувств, занимаются нервные клетки – нейроны. Они имеют отростки, которыми соприкасаются друг с другом, образуя сети. (Места контактов называются синапсами.) Мозг – это, в сущности, большой конгломерат нейронных сетей со вспомогательными клетками, которые обеспечивают питание, мелкий ремонт и т. д. 
 Информация от органов чувств поступает в виде особых электрохимических импульсов. На передаче и воспроизведении таких импульсов основана кратковременная память. Понятно, что электрохимические процессы не очень подходят для хранения информации. Чтобы мозг «законсервировал» нужную информацию, должны произойти изменения в синапсах, а для этого, в свою очередь, необходим синтез белка. Накопление с возрастом окисленных азотистых оснований в ДНК и РНК приводит к тому, что мозг начинает работать со скрипом. У людей свой вклад в старческое слабоумие вносят еще и другие процессы, например закупорка сосудов холестериновыми бляшками. Однако окислительное повреждение ДНК – это общий для всех животных механизм, который работает на клеточном уровне. 
 Вот почему целью следующей серии биохимических опытов Эймса и его коллег стало изучение состояния ДНК и РНК у подопытных крыс. Эксперименты показали, что ДНК клеток мозга старых животных значительно перегружена окисленными азотистыми основаниями. В коре больших полушарий, которая, как известно, ответственна за высшие ментальные проявления, их содержание повысилось более чем в два раза. Такая же примерно картина была и в других участках. И, так же как и в случае других негативных биохимических показателей, применение исследованных веществ позволило этот уровень снизить. Причем стабильного возврата к степени окислительного повреждения ДНК, характерного для молодого возраста, удалось достичь только при использовании смеси ацетил-L-карнитина и липоевой кислоты. 
 Проведенная дополнительно электронная микроскопия показала, что положительные изменения в структуре молекул проявляются и в исправлении структуры нервных клеток. Уменьшается число дефектов митохондрий, других характерных внутриклеточных уродств, а также число гранул липофусцина, балластного вещества, которое с возрастом накапливается в клетках. За счет чего же может уменьшаться количество окисленных молекул нуклеиновых кислот? Можно подумать, что дело здесь в антиоксидантах, но это будет верно лишь отчасти. Антиоксиданты могут предотвратить накопление окисленных оснований в РНК, которая существует недолго, обычно от минут до часов: затем, когда она выполнит свою функцию, разбирается специальными ферментами «на запчасти». После антиоксидантной интервенции новые РНК будут содержать меньшее количество окисленных оснований. С ДНК, которая живет достаточно долго, так не получится. Однако в клетке существуют специальные службы, называемые системами репарации (от английского repair – исправлять, ремонтировать). Одна из этих систем как раз и ремонтирует ДНК, постоянно заменяя окисленные основания нормальными. Для того чтобы системы репарации работали хорошо, нужно многое, но в первую очередь – достаточное количество энергии и качественно работающие ферменты. 
Дефицит энергии у старых животных связан с худшей работой ферментов. И наоборот, улучшение энергетики старого организма, которое вытягивает все остальные функции, должно быть основано на активизации работы ферментов. Стало быть, для того, чтобы глубже разобраться, как работает лекарство от старости, нужно было выяснить, каким образом оно улучшает работу универсальных молекулярных машин – ферментов. 
Старение на уровне белков. 
Есть несколько причин плохой работы ферментов в клетках старого организма. Во-первых, это мутации в ДНК, в результате которых меняется аминокислотная последовательность соответствующих белков и получаются новые, дефектные молекулы. Примерно то же самое происходит из-за ошибок в синтезе РНК. Кроме того, свободные радикалы кислорода окисляют участки молекулы фермента таким образом, что она изменяет форму и не может выполнять свою функцию. Продукты перекисного окисления липидов могут присоединяться к ферментам, что также не идет им на пользу. Наиболее вредное из этих веществ – малоновый диальдегид, МДА (тот самый, который используют в качестве «маркера старения»). Все это было известно уже в 80-х годах ХХ века. Новизна подхода Эймса и его учеников заключалась в том, что они, проанализировав как свои, так и чужие данные, попытались выяснить: а в чем же конкретно проявляется возрастная порча ферментов? 
Здесь нам нужно вспомнить о помощниках ферментов – кофакторах. Без этих сравнительно маленьких небелковых молекул большинство ферментов работать не способны. Кофакторы не пришиты к ферментам крепкими химическими связями, которыми соединены аминокислоты в белке – их присоединение обеспечено слабыми электростатическими взаимодействиями. Поэтому при появлении в белковых молекулах самых разных дефектов в первую очередь ослабляется их связь с кофакторами. От этого ухудшается качество работы фермента, и в первую очередь падает скорость ферментативной реакции. 
Проанализировав множество опубликованных к 2002 году данных, Эймс и его коллеги подсчитали, что примерно треть всех мутаций, возникающих в генах ферментов, ведет к ослаблению связывания с кофактором, а проведенные ими ранее эксперименты показали, что окислительное повреждение приводит к такому же эффекту. Ученые предположили, что, увеличивая концентрацию кофактора, можно компенсировать ослабление его связи с белком. 
Это предположение удалось подтвердить практически, что, собственно, и стало блестящим завершением первой серии их работ, посвященных созданию лекарства от старости. Напомню, что ацетил-L-карнитин является предшественником L-карнитина, кофактора одного из главных митохондриальных ферментов – карнитин-ацетилтрансферазы (заменим это длинное слово аббревиатурой КАТ). А липоевая кислота, как вы уже знаете, не только антиоксидант, но и кофактор другого ключевого митохондриального фермента – дегидрогеназы альфа-кетоновых кислот. Не вдаваясь в сложные биохимические подробности, скажу лишь, что эти ферменты обеспечивают эффективное «сжигание» клеткой жиров и углеводов – главного биохимического топлива. 
Вы, наверное, уже догадались, каким образом можно было корректно поставить проверочный эксперимент? Именно так наши герои и поступили: измерили скорость работы фермента КАТ в мозге молодых и старых крыс, а также крыс, получавших ALCAR, LA и их смесь. Получилось, что смесь действительно «исправляет» дефекты старого фермента, в результате чего тот начинает работать как новый. Кроме того, они провели несколько дополнительных модельных экспериментов. В них было показано, что добавление к чистой КАТ малонового диальдегида и родственных ему веществ, которые вырабатываются в результате перекисного окисления липидов, снижает качество работы фермента. Но если предварительно к ферменту добавить смесь ALCAR и LA, ухудшения не происходит. 
Подводя итоги, можно сказать следующее: 
 1. Если самые разные признаки организма выразить цифрами, то можно заметить, что при старении одни из них увеличиваются, а другие уменьшаются. 
2. Месячное кормление (хотя их, собственно, поили, но поение звучит как-то не по-русски) старых крыс смесью ацетил-L-карнитина и липоевой кислоты возвращает большинство показателей к «молодой» норме или, по крайней мере, сдвигает их в «молодую» сторону. По отдельности эти вещества действуют так же, но гораздо слабее. Эти изменения я попытался проиллюстрировать на примере одного из биохимических параметров, отражающих эффективность работы мозга (см. рисунок). Это, конечно, грубая схема, упрощенный вариант диаграммы. Тем, кто хочет ознакомиться с биохимической фактурой, лучше заглянуть в оригинальные работы. А если вкратце – как уже отмечалось, подвижность и митохондриальный потенциал заметно улучшились, а остальные исследованные характеристики – память, содержание витамина С в печени, уровень перекисного окисления липидов печени, уровень окислительного повреждения ДНК и РНК в мозгу, скорость работы фермента карнитин-ацетилтрансферазы – полностью вернулись к «молодому» уровню. 
3. Фактически получается, что по сумме объективных показателей старые крысы становятся более молодыми. В основе этого лежит улучшение снабжения клеток энергией за счет исправления дефектов ферментов на молекулярном уровне. 
4. Немаловажно также, что все эти результаты опубликованы известнейшим современным биохимиком и его учениками в одном из самых серьезных научных журналов – «Proceedings of National Academy of Science USA». 
Кстати, публикации состоялись в начале 2002 года, а сейчас на дворе 2006-й. Что же интересного случилось за это время? Постараюсь в меру своей осведомленности ответить и на этот вопрос. 
У американцев, как и у всех людей, есть, конечно, недостатки, но есть и качества, достойные всемерного уважения. Например, они никогда не тянут с внедрением научных достижений. Так получилось и с лекарством от старости. Уже в 2002 году американская фирма «Biosynergy Health Alternatives» выпустила препарат, содержащий исследованные Эймсом вещества с добавкой коэнзима Q. В аннотации к препарату прямо написано, что это средство против старения. 
Эймс же и его товарищи продолжили свои исследования. За последние три года они опубликовали серию работ, посвященных практическому применению лекарства от старости, в том числе для лечения болезни Альцгеймера и паркинсонизма. Кроме того, ими открыта способность гамма-токоферола подавлять развитие опухолей, изучены генотоксические проявления авитаминоза, сформулирована концепция «метаболической гармонии» – самая научная, на мой взгляд, основа рационального питания для современного человека. 
Удивительно, как Эймс все это успевает в свои почти 80 лет? Может, все дело в лекарстве от старости?
http://www.starenie.ru/news/detail.php?ID=1064
Всё это интересно, но опять про крыс, а не про людей.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... И?

----------

Буль (15.10.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> ... И?


Эти звуки обычно произносят у ЛОР врача при лярингоскопии. Я бы посоветовал Вам другого специалиста.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Всё это интересно, но опять про крыс, а не про людей.





> Может, все дело в лекарстве от старости?


Странный какой-то он, наш доктор "нетрадиционной медицины".  :Smilie:  Вывалил такую кучу чужого текста на форум (что от оверквотинга последний аж задрожал и чуть было не рухнул), рассказал жуткую историю по то, как глумились над бедными крысами в нечеловеческих лабораторных условиях (кстати, куда подевались наши форумные "зеленые" - любители и защитники животных, а-у-у?)... Далее, как профессиональная восточная сплетница Шахерезада, сделал хитрый полемический зачин на будущее: "А может всё дело в...?" И внезапно умолк...

... Ну ладно, крыс, мы, допустим, уже облагодетельствовали (естественно только тех, кто выжил после опытов) - тотально улучшили им память и продолжительность жизни. Но все ж присутствующие с нетерпением сидят и ждут продолжения банкета: типа когда же сие сугубо научное повествование будет продолжено про людей, а не про грызунов? И каким именно хитрым литературным приемом наш доктор увяжет все вышеизложенное с тематикой форума: то есть с буддизмом?

А чтобы увязать с буддизмом, надо ответить на несколько простых вопросов. 

Например: станут ли после регулярного употребления чудо-препарата от старения мертвые ходить, а слепые - слышать  :Smilie:  голодные дети в Африке - менее голодными, мусульмане Ближнего Востока - менее агрессивными, а представители т.н. "золотого миллиарда" - менее сытыми и самодовольными? Плюс станут ли все они  более сострадательными? 

То есть, выражаясь прямо -* уменьшит ли патентованный препарат количество страданий от человеческого неведения, плюс - от голода, переедания, ненависти, злости, привязанности, гордости*.... Если это не так - и рекламируемое чудо-средство призвано лишь продлить и растянуть страдания сансары (... виноват - увеличить продолжительность жизни) у всех упомянутых категорий (как я полагаю - за бо-о-ольшие денежки) - тогда в топку его! В топку - со всеми "научными теориями" и попытками в сотый раз наварить на "волшебной пилюле" кучу бабок "облагодетельствовать мир".

----------

Кузьмич (18.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я не буддист. Более 20 лет занимаюсь Тибетской Медициной беспристрастно, как врач и материалист. Думал, что в лице буддистов найду благодарных собеседников, которые смогут от меня что-то узнать о Тибетской Медицине, а я о буддизме.


Простите, а как Вы занимаетесь Тибетской Медициной без буддизма? Кто Ваш Учитель? Она, вообще-то, считается одной из областей буддийских знаний.

И цель тибетской медицины вспомогательная в буддизме. Главная цель в буддизме - преобразование неведенья в мудрость. И тело служит для этого базой, но - не тело главное.

----------

Кузьмич (18.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Простите, а как Вы занимаетесь Тибетской Медициной без буддизма?


... да просто (с) "Всем пофиг" (см. соответствующую словарную статью на http://lurkmore.ru )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, вряд ли надо разносить Вадима Асадулина в этой группе. Вы его не знаете лично, и только по его высказываниям судить не стоит.

Вадим, ЗАЧЕМ Вы написали о продлении жизни на буддийском форуме ?

Дело в том, что длина жизни зависит в первую очередь от благих семян кармы и условий для их проявления, а также от отсутствия условий для проявления неблагих. Так считают буддисты.

Любое средство, которое может продлить жизнь - не более, как следствие благого у какого-то существа. Это такой буддийский подход. Если вдруг получается у кого-то продлить жизнь, то это еще не значит, что ее можно продлить у всех теми же методами. 

В любом случае тотальное удлиннение жизни не является искусным методом, а также совершенно точно можно предположить, что поскольку оно требует больших финансовых затрат, оно не сможет быть доступным всем.  А также быть совершенно безвредным, - ведь эксперименты только недавно ставятся, и побочный эффект пока неизвестен. 

Эта планета и так перенаселена и не справляется с проблемами голода, экологии и болезней. По подсчетам ученых, запасов питьевой воды и других рессурсов скоро может не хватить. Не лучше ли обратить науку и финансы в первую очередь в этом направлении? Ведь на все научные проекты денег не хватает.

Если долголетие помешает интересам крупных финансовых воротил и политике - будьте спокойны, они его и не допустят. Сейчас большинство фармакологических производств заинтересовано как раз в БОЛЬНЫХ людях. Но вероятно, им также будет выгодно, чтобы болели подольше. Им щедрою рукой помогают всякие "разрушители" здоровья - винно-водочная промышленность, табачные кампании и прочие. 

НО. Им есть смысл продлевать жизнь, только, если вы ПЛАТЕЖЕСПОСОБНЫ. Если нет - вы - балласт. И вас надо как можно быстрее сбагрить. И теперь посмотрите на стариков вокруг.

Не говоря уж о том, что очень часто демонстрации, сборы подписей, продвижение какого-то "продукта", - как раз и говорят о конкретных финансовых интересах, которые камуфлируются под благо человечества. И легковерные люди, для которых долгая жизнь - это еще одна иллюзия счастья, так и ведутся на подобные предложения. Вы можете гарантировать, что там все чисто?

Если долголетие будет стоить приличных денег конкретным людям, то они не смогут его себе  позволить. Или будем делать долголетие для избранных? 

Известные методы продления жизни - физические упражнения, правильное питание, хорошая экологическая среда, отсутствие вредных привычек и позитивный взгляд на мир, тоесть, открытость и доброта по отношению к другим. Думаю, если всему этому уже не следуют, то уже жизнь укорачивают по собственной инициативе. Если же следуют - есть шанс прожить и так долго. Может, есть больше смысла помочь развить пропаганду о здоровом образе жизни? Или просто подкинуть пенсионерам деньжат?

Далее, поскольку согласно буддизму, рождение в человеческом теле крайне редко, нужно прожить долгую жизнь, чтобы маскимально ее использовать в практике благого и развития правильного восприятия окружающей реальности. Только тогда, с точки зрения буддистов, в этом есть смысл. 

Далее, продлевать жизнь больного тела - бессмысленно. Это только лишние мучения.

Далее, ЗАКЛАДЫВАТЬ основы долголетия и здоровья нужно смолоду.  

Далее, согласно карме и аффектам можно заболеть и умереть преждевременно, как бы ты ни заботился бы о здоровье.

Далее, надо еще спросить. а хочет ли тот или иной человек долго жить? Если он всю жизнь нищенствовал, болел, и сильно устал, он как раз молится о том, чтобы добрый боженька его прибрал. 

Моя тетя в свои 86 лет, бывшая ученая, имеет замечательный ум и довольно здоровое тело. Но, вот беда, ходить она больше не может. Сидит много времени одна, себя обслужить не в силах сама, приходится полагаться на других. Это хорошо еще, что она не одинока. И каждый раз мне говорит, что скорей бы, СКОРЕЙ! Моя бабушка, которая пережила две войны, революцию, инцефалит, смерть своих родных, голод и гонения политических властей, в свои 96 лет решила не бороться с элементарной простудой и просто решила уйти. Она говорила. что просто устала жить, и я ее с годами понимаю все лучше и лучше :Smilie: 

Для продления жизни, наверно, должна быть какая-то смысловая ЦЕЛЬ духовного характера. А то, - зачем ее продлевать - чтобы съесть еще 10 000 котлет? И поверьте, котлеты, когда есть гастрит, - не приносят никакого удовольствия.

Живу в стране, где прирост населения 0,5 ребенка на семью. А старики тут живут за 70-80. И мы, которые между этими двумя, и на руках у которых и малые, и старые, - платим еще больше в казну для пенсионного фонда. А наши дети, количество которых все меньше(по статистике, чтобы вырастить здесь одного ребенка до 14 лет надо минимум 300 000 евро), - будут платить на наше содержание еще больше. И будут рожать еще меньше. Денег на содержание детей у них просто не будет.

Легко щедрою рукой поставить опыт. Но ведь надо еще ПРОСЧИТАТЬ как следует - во что этот опыт выльется.

Жить дольше безусловно хорошо. Но надо при этом жить ПОЛНОЦЕННО. Что в условиях САМСАРЫ(Вам известно, что это?) крайне трудно, а порой и вообще невозможно.

Очень жаль, что Вы за эти годы не стали буддистом. Возможно, многое Вы бы смогли бы сделать с гораздо большей пользой. Но, еще не поздно :Smilie:  Желаю Вам для этого долголетия и здоровья. Про основы буддизма знаете, где искать? :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дело в том, что длина жизни зависит в первую очередь от благих семян кармы и условий для их проявления, а также от отсутствия условий для проявления неблагих. Так считают буддисты.


Ну я бы даже сказал. что продолжительность жизни напрямую зависит от кармической праны. которую ученые-материалисты вряд ли берут в расчет. Методы продления жизни давно существуют, открыты и весьма общедоступны, только вот прибыли с них никакой

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, можно назвать это и праной. :Smilie:  Только это что-то такое экзотерическое, вродя бы :Smilie: 

Вот я бы лучше сказала бы, что это не кармическая прана( чей-то такое, объясните), а просто ЦЕПЬ ПРИЧИН И УСЛОВИЙ, которые надо построить и которые надо встретить, чтобы не только жить долго. а вообще, ПРЕОДОЛЕТЬ И РОЖДЕНИЕ, И СМЕРТЬ, И СТРАДАНИЯ. Как-то мы все тут говорим о долголетии, а в буддизме конечная цель такая :Smilie: 

Поскольку карма прошлых жизней обуславливает наше рождение и любая наша прана в принципе может быть трансформирована - в силу тех же причин и условий, то методы продления жизни, хоть и известны, но далеко не всеми могут быть применяемы. И вообще, кто сказал, что жить надо долго? Полезно ли это и кому? есть ли такого рода доказательства?

Мой Учитель в какое-то время решил, что ему пора уходить. Он ушел в свою комнату и стал сворачивать энергии, дав подробные распоряжения, перестал есть и пить, и почти уже по-настоящему ушел. Заслуги мы исчерпали, видно. Но потом переводчица позвонила в его коренной монастырь и оракул там сказал, что - не пора. И тогда он стал опять есть, съел почти ящик киви, и еще благополучно прожил еще пару лет.  Так что жизнью и смертью даже можно управлять по собственной воле, ну, конечно же, с мудростью и благой мотивацией. Так что давайте просто постараемся накопить мудрость. Это - первоочередная задача, думаю :Smilie:  И вообще панацея от любых проблем. А долголетие подождет :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Простите, а как Вы занимаетесь Тибетской Медициной без буддизма? Кто Ваш Учитель?


А вот так и занимаюсь без Учителя, учусь у самого себя. 
Не думал, что вегетарианцы могут быть такими кровожадными, на одном из форумов меня чуть не съели, когда я сказал, что чукчи вполне полноценные люди, а вегетарианство в продвинутых духовно странах больше обусловлено нищетой, а не духовностью. Похоже так и с буддизмом. Я пришел в Тибетскую, а затем в Монгольскую Медицину отвергнув многие ценности Западной медицины. Поддержание существования разрушенного болезнями больного тела - удел Западной медицины. Начав изучать Традиционную Медицину с Аюрведы, я понял, что это - моё. Тибетская Медицина, как известно предполагает 4 уровня воздействия на человека, первый и самый главный - изменение Сознания. То, что в Западной медицине именуется психосоматикой. Занимался бы я Славянской Медициной, но её нет. Только на языке, на котором думаешь, можно постичь духовные принципы бытия. Поэтому и стараюсь сочетать Тибетскую фармакологию со Славянской Этнопсихологией. Подозреваю, что многие воинствующие буддисты не могут двух слов связать на тибетском или монгольском. Вот и приходится быть своим среди чужих, чужим среди своих. А насчет религии, считаю, вполне достаточным, что принял Бога, как существующую материальную реальность и не важно, как его назовут Буддой, Христом или Мухамедом. Толерантнее нужно быть, товарищи, бывшие комсомольцы! Те знания, которые я приобрел в результате медитативного опыта и десятилетий переводов и работы с литературой, думал Вам будут интересны. А что интересного нашли в буддизме сионисты или по заданию Моссада?

----------

Denli (16.10.2011)

----------


## Буль

Тема закрывается как небуддийская

----------

Dondhup (16.10.2011), Ersh (16.10.2011), Eternal Jew (16.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------

